# Zelnorm and Miralax daily- do you build a resistance?



## HeatherEve (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been on Zelnorm for almost a month. It worked great for the first few weeks- i had a normal BM every day. Then a week ago- it stopped working! After 3 days of no BM i asked my Dr what to do and she said to take Miralax. Well, Miralax takes 3 days to work for me so i ended up going 6 days without a complete BM- i was so bloated and my abdomen was grossly distended!







I spoke to the doctor again this morning and she said to take both the miralax and the zelnorm everyday.







Has anyone done this? How long were you on both?







Is it just a matter of my playing with it to figure out if i need the miralax every day or every other day, etc.?







Is it possible that i have built a resistance to the Zelnorm? Will the Miralax stop working after a month too? Are either addictive? Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate your help, advice and support more than i can say.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

i've been on both for a couple of months. i take about half to 2/3 dose of miralax per day and 6mg zelnorm twice a day. been on miralax for over a year and it finally stopped working. i added the z to it and am now trying to work the miralax down to nothing so that when the z stops working, i can go back to the miralax.what a way to live, huh?


----------



## xxfakeasmile (Jan 23, 2004)

But I thought Miralax didn't stop working!


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

everything stops working eventually. the body always wants to return to what it thinks is "normal". for us, normal is c.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been on Miralax for about 3 years. I have NOT built up a tolerance to it. Once in a while, I do get a little C and I just take an extra dose for a day or two until I get back to normal.I had the same problem with Zelnorm. It worked well (after the initial D for several days) for about 3 weeks than NOTHING. I have been told by 2 drs not to take them both at the same time. If your not having D and taking them both I personally don't see the problem.What I am currently trying is a steady dose, 17mg, of Miralax on a daily basis. When I have an extreme IBS flare up. Which is, shortness of breath, throwing up, SEVERE abdominal pain and MAJOR bloating (by major bloating I mean I can't stand to even wear underwear, the pressure is too much!) nasuea, etc. then my dr said to stop the miralax and take the Zelnorm for 2-3 weeks than switch back to the miralax that way your body doesn't build up tolerance to the Zelnorm. I just had a major attack last week, which triggered a panick attack, and thats what my dr recommened. Its been 3 days and I'm starting to feel better.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

I've taken Zelnorm with Miralax daily for about a year. It has helped a lot and I've lately been able to discontinue the Zelnorm. I do, however, keep up with the Miralax EVERY night before bed. It is an osmotic laxative (as opposed to a stimulative laxative) and is OK to take as long as necessary according to my gastroenterologist. If I ever do begin to feel constipated I add a morning dosage. I hope this information will help somebody. Good luck to all.


----------



## MarkJ (Mar 24, 2004)

I have seen the same thing. Zelnorm and Miralax together sometimes don't work. I don't know what to say. I'm trying to figure out why the same thing is happening to me. You are not the only one out there. If you find out anything let me know. I'm thinking about doing the hypnosis tapes. Have you done them?


----------

